
Jack: A port of Rack to JavaScript - luccastera
http://ajaxian.com/archives/jack-a-port-of-rack-to-javascript
======
apgwoz
Call me a cynic, but can we just have one standard way of doing this sort of
thing across all platforms? With (R|J)ack, we return a list/tuple of [response
code, headers, iterable], and in WSGI compatible things, we call
function(response code, headers) and return the data. Almost exactly the same,
but completely different.

~~~
tlrobinson
(I'm the creator of Jack)

I agree, but WSGI and Rack did it differently, and I preferred the Rack way,
so I chose that.

FWIW, WSGI 2.0 (<http://wsgi.org/wsgi/WSGI_2.0>) will do it like Rack/Jack
(except it still uses a list of tuples instead of a hash for headers. I prefer
the hash, it's simpler and maps more directly)

~~~
apgwoz
Thanks for the link to WSGI 2.0. I think that's a step in the right direction,
though I agree with the hash table instead of a list of tuples...

